# Canciones malsonantes



## DavidMJ (Sep 10, 2012)

Bueno el titulo no es muy bueno, pero es que no se me ocurrio uno mejor, se trata de encontrar canciones como esta y reirse un poquito.
En esta en el segundo 0:45 se puede escuchar "se la chupé a Ralph"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXywgkY2O5U&feature=player_embedded#!






Salu2


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 11, 2012)

MAs de lo mismo señores


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## malesi (Sep 13, 2012)

Sin frases escondidas Año 80
A estas chicas las alquilamos un equipo de sonido
y los microfonos en las pruebas de sonido se los...
ya no os cuento más, ya lo dicen ellas.


----------

